
Captain Crozier send off by his sailors crew - lordmax
https://twitter.com/AmberSmithUSA/status/1246052144115077120
======
lordmax
Look from the inside in the middle:
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/us/politics/coronavirus-b...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/us/politics/coronavirus-
brett-crozier-theodore-roosevelt.html)

